# My son's new square



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

My father in law gave my 5 year old son a 12" woodpecker precision woodworking square for his birthday. I may have to put it in my shop until he can use it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

At the very least make sure it works good. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a nice square. You'll probably have to try it out over and over, just to make sure it will be OK by the time he's old enough.:yes:










 







.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

jstange2 said:


> My father in law gave my 5 year old son a 12" woodpecker precision woodworking square for his birthday. I may have to put it in my shop until he can use it.
> View attachment 34657


Very cool square. If you borrow it just make sure and take care of it, Id be mad getting it back in less than perfect condition. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I bet the holes are there to set your pencil in and draw parallel lines.
Use two holes and I bet you can draw a circle.

What else can you guys come up with?

Very cool


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

rayking49 said:


> At the very least make sure it works good. Haha





cabinetman said:


> That's a nice square. You'll probably have to try it out over and over, just to make sure it will be OK by the time he's old enough.:yes:


That's what I was thinking. Need to use it whenever I see it just to be sure it hasn't lost it's squareness. 



slicksqueegie said:


> Very cool square. If you borrow it just make sure and take care of it, Id be mad getting it back in less than perfect condition. :laughing::laughing:


For some reason, I always take better care of everyone else's tool than my own. 



tcleve4911 said:


> I bet the holes are there to set your pencil in and draw parallel lines.
> Use two holes and I bet you can draw a circle.
> 
> What else can you guys come up with?
> ...


Well see, that's why I have to test it right there. 

Last year he gave him a Kennedy toolbox and a fat max tape measure. He will give him something every year to go in the toolbox. He was still undecided at Christmas wether he was going with mechanic tools or woodworking. I think he just sealed the deal.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Holy smokes! How do I get my son on your father-in-law's list?! :laughing:

I'm curious, how did he feel about it when he opened it up?


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Holy smokes! How do I get my son on your father-in-law's list?! :laughing:
> 
> I'm curious, how did he feel about it when he opened it up?


Tell me about it. He got me 2 boxes of .45 acp's and a cabelas gift certificate for Christmas. He is pretty generous. 
He is very shy. It was all he could do to make it through presents and everyone singing him happy birthday without crawling under the table. He loves tools though.


----------

